# A/D Wandler



## galdasc (20. November 2002)

oh...die ehre des ersten!;-)

ich verzweifel langsam...ich hab schon überall gesucht, aber leider noch nichts gefunden. hat jemand vielleicht n plan für n A/D wandler für den lpt port?? ein einfacher reicht erstmal... 

thx

bye


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. November 2002)

Bauanleitung für A/D-Wandler am Parallelport:

einfach: http://www.franksteinberg.de/e-tlc549.htm 
universal: http://www.franksteinberg.de/uni8ad.htm


----------



## galdasc (20. November 2002)

wow, ich bin begeistert...

danke für die schnelle antwort!!


----------

